# Raccourcis Shortcuts ouverture fichier



## david_vincent (5 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, et merci d’avance pour votre aide.

Est-il possible de créer un raccourcis Shortcuts pour ouvrir un fichier Excel vers l’application Office. Ce fichier est dans mon ICloud Drive.

Aujourd’hui, j’ouvre ce document depuis l’application Fichier après avoir été dans le dossier source.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

